# Davis Canal Oak Island



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

I would like to fish for some trout tomorrow at Davis Canal, but am having trouble finding Davis Canal on google maps. Can someone give me some guidance?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know that area but, after some Googling, I believe I have found Davis Canal by using the GPS coordinates, from this link, on Googlemaps. 

*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43949148*

*https://www.google.com/maps/place/33%C2%B054%2758.9%22N+78%C2%B008%2729.6%22W/@33.9234843,-78.1637302,14.1z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0*


I believe that almost the entire body of water, on either side of the MARKER, running parallel to the coast, to be Davis Canal.

Tight Lines !


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Davis Creek and Montgomery Slough run predominately East to West, between the Intercosatal waterway and the beach Front. The canal/slough runs from SE 40th Street to inside Lockwoods Folly Inlet.

https://goo.gl/maps/xyhjH2RrsXx

I think there is a paddle launch at 31st Street. Watch the wind and tides, they can make life difficult.

Blaine


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Is t better to fish the slough or creek? Any advice?


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

There is not much water in the Eastern portion of the canal. This time of year I would fish the Montgomery Slough portion. Gulp on a jig head would be good start.

Blaine


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

BlaineO said:


> There is not much water in the Eastern portion of the canal. This time of year I would fish the Montgomery Slough portion. Gulp on a jig head would be good start.
> 
> Blaine


Ok one last question I don't have a Yak. But I've heard it's great to stand in the shore and fish for. Is this true


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

The West end of Oak Island near Montgomery Slough has parking and foot access. 

As to the quality of the fishing there, not to be evasive, the fish have tails but they don't have homes. All anyone can do is give it a shot. Sometimes it is good, other times not so much. 

As a side note, Trout fishermen are some of the most secretive you will find, keep that in mind. And if you are like me, they were biting yesterday....

Blaine


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

As a half report so far not much luck. Been walking up and down David canal and only one sheepshead all day  maybe luck can change soon


----------

